# New Barrel Saddle



## fkonidaris (Jan 26, 2012)

Okay HF friends, some of you may have seen, my Circle Y trail/pleasure saddle is up for sale (sale pending actually). 

I'm leaning towards getting a barrel saddle. I've been reading some past posts, but wanted to ask, what do you guys recommend brand, style, etc for a short backed horse? Any particular pad you have to use? I currently have an SMX orthosport air ride and a thicker fleece pad. 

Any things I should definitely stay away from (brand, style)? What are your "must haves?"

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## GrittyCowgirl (Oct 21, 2009)

What is your price range going to be?


----------



## fkonidaris (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm hoping to try not to spend more than $750 for now. I was looking at some Double T's, but have read mixed reviews. Some seem to like and some don't.


----------



## TackJack (Aug 9, 2012)

You might be able to find some Dakota Saddles in that price range.


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Corriente as well! They are GREAT saddles. You can get a custom one made for just around that price range. KO Trading has great saddles too, I believe DrumRunner has one and she has great things to say about them! I'm debating between both brands for my next barrel saddle. good luck!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I am in love with my Billy Cook. We have 3 of them and they are superb saddles. Make sure they are made in Sulfer, OK though.

Stay away from Double T, King, any of the "full sets for $500 and under, new!" type of deals.

Dakota, Alamo, Billy Cook, Circle Y, Double J (Pozzi), Corrinette(sp?), KO Trading are all good brands.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

There are some great saddles for sale on the facebook group "barrel saddles for sale"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Or the Barrel Racing Tack Swap Facebook page. I see TONS of amazing saddles marked down around that range there.


----------



## GrittyCowgirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I second the Corriente saddles. I own one and plan on ordering another next spring. I love mine!!! Fits just about everything (cow bred and higher withered running bred types), they hold up really well and the leather quality is amazing for the price. I will attach pics of mine. I got the basket weave with stingray seat and my brands on the back fenders. Only cost me $750 shipping included. They have a base model that is basket weave, suede seat and rough out fenders for $450. My cousin owns 2 of the base models, 1 roper and 1 cutting saddle and I love them all. Their customer service is also great. 

Pics are from the first day I received it. Nothing is broken in. I did take an old broom handle and turned the stirrups. After a few rides it broke in really easily.


----------



## fkonidaris (Jan 26, 2012)

Okay, went to the local tack shop with my used Circle Y Sheridan trail saddle and got an unbelievable deal! Checked out the barrel saddles and am getting a Circle Y Proven Splendora! Since the Splendora was worth less than my barely used trail saddle, they're throwing in a matching headstall! It's going to take about six weeks for the new one to come in. I didn't think I was going to get much of a trade in on my old saddle. It was barely used, but still used. 

It seems like many have liked the Proven saddles and I tested it out and liked it a lot so I'm hoping....!!! Now, I just gotta figure out what kind of pad I want to get for it...lol. 

Thank you guys for your awesome help!

BTW...GrittyCowgirl, love your saddle! Really nice looking!


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

I highly recommend staying away from any cheap saddles. Remember, this is something that you are going to put on your horses back- you don't want to be cheap when it comes to comfort and quality.  Your horse agrees too, I'm sure. 

With a budget like that (which is a very decent one), I would recommend looking into a used Billy Cook, or something along those lines. I am not personally a fan of the newer Circle Y's. Their quality has gone down a lot over the past ten years. 

One of the best barrel saddles that I ever bought was a custom Guffey. They are not all that expensive, and are American made. I brought the saddle to a local saddle maker to have him clean it, and he said that it's one of the best made saddles that he had seen.


----------

